# Knitting Paradise Knitting Groups



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

DH and I moved to W. Orange, NJ last Monday. We are now living with our son and his family. I would like to find a knitting group in W. Orange. Don't know the area yet so would need to find a group that meets close by. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome to NJ. Did you check out your local library? Very often they are a starting place for knitting and crochet groups.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd like to see a KPer knitting group in the Sacramento/Citrus Heights/Roseville/area......

KPer's unite!!!


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

You can check Ravelry. There is a knitting group section there


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

knitwit42 said:


> DH and I moved to W. Orange, NJ last Monday. We are now living with our son and his family. I would like to find a knitting group in W. Orange. Don't know the area yet so would need to find a group that meets close by. Thanks for any suggestions.


don't forget Craigslist - a very nice lady from Michigan had come down to Maryland to care for her mother & advertised on Craigslist that she would be at a local bookstore/coffee shop during the hours of 10-12 on Sundays. She is one of the reasons I never gave up learning to knit at the ripe old age of 55. There were about 3 or 4 regulars and people would stop by and show interest. She eventually went back to Michigan but I will be eternally grateful for her patience & willingness to share her knowledge - she was 60 and had been knitting & crocheting since the age of 10. She showed me the knitted cast-on and introduced me to circular needles. That was about 7 years ago and after she left I found Knitting Paradise.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Maddie, glad to see you are looking for a new group, we gonna miss you here in the O.C. California. Let us know how you are doing.


knitwit42 said:


> DH and I moved to W. Orange, NJ last Monday. We are now living with our son and his family. I would like to find a knitting group in W. Orange. Don't know the area yet so would need to find a group that meets close by. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

If you look up Knitting Meet-Ups in New Jersey, there are many. Here is one for Bergen County:
http://www.meetup.com/Stitching-Bitches-Of-Bergen-County/


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Hi Maddie, glad to see you are looking for a new group, we gonna miss you here in the O.C. California. Let us know how you are doing.


HI Pat
The sun is shining today, but the temperature is in the high 20's about now. Our car arrived today. Now DH can stop worrying about it getting here. I am knitting an orange & navy blue hat for our GS Quinn. He asked me to knit it for him. He also asked me to teach him how to knit. He is six and very smart.
Take care
Maddie


----------



## Goalkprsmom (Jun 19, 2015)

knitwit42 said:


> DH and I moved to W. Orange, NJ last Monday. We are now living with our son and his family. I would like to find a knitting group in W. Orange. Don't know the area yet so would need to find a group that meets close by. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Goalkprsmom (Jun 19, 2015)

knitwit42 said:


> DH and I moved to W. Orange, NJ last Monday. We are now living with our son and his family. I would like to find a knitting group in W. Orange. Don't know the area yet so would need to find a group that meets close by. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Goalkprsmom (Jun 19, 2015)

knitwit42 said:


> DH and I moved to W. Orange, NJ last Monday. We are now living with our son and his family. I would like to find a knitting group in W. Orange. Don't know the area yet so would need to find a group that meets close by. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Goalkprsmom (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome to NJ! I am in Hudson and have not found a knitting group during the day since I cannot drive at night.
Hope you settle in quickly and find the perfect group!



knitwit42 said:


> DH and I moved to W. Orange, NJ last Monday. We are now living with our son and his family. I would like to find a knitting group in W. Orange. Don't know the area yet so would need to find a group that meets close by. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------

